# piano key Ivory



## Magicbob (Oct 2, 2018)

I picked up a few piano keys with the thought I could use the ivory in pen making.
DFoes anyone know of an easy way to get the ivory off the wood?


----------



## mark james (Oct 2, 2018)

I thought of suggesting "Use some magic," but that would be sarcastic and mostly unhelpful.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 2, 2018)

Something rolling around in my head (dangerous) says that water soluble glue was used to glue ivory to wood. 

If you have lots of keys, take one and soak it in water overnight, or even denatured alcohol and see how that works. If you can separate it, - Then let the ivory set out/dry for a couple of days to see if there were any lingering effects for being in water or alcohol.

In some cases-glues, vinegar might do better. Old piano keys did not use todays modern glues, so water soluble glues were probably used.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't know the answer to your question (but would like to). Is the key/blank something that would look nice with the wood attached? That may be interesting.


----------



## BKelley (Oct 2, 2018)

Not sure how to separate the ivory from the key,but If you use the ivory on pens and display them at shows you might ought to have some documentation on hand as to how old it is and where it came from.  Uncle Sam is kinda sensitive about ivory

Ben


----------



## magpens (Oct 2, 2018)

Going along for the ride. . Have some old piano keys myself.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 2, 2018)

https://ourpastimes.com/type-of-glue-used-to-fasten-ivories-to-piano-keys-12568296.html


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 2, 2018)

I'll watch too.  I just dismantled an old piano myself.  The ebony keys turned out great!


----------



## bmachin (Oct 2, 2018)

Try calling a piano mechanic/repair guy?

FWIW

Bill


----------



## Terredax (Oct 2, 2018)

Presuming the piano is pre-1930's (the keys were topped with plastic starting around that time), and you have true ivory keys, they are called naturals, and they have only a thin layer of ivory on the top and front of the keys.
The effort to remove the ivory isn't worth it, since you wouldn't get much ivory, certainly not enough for a pen. It is also brittle, so expect damage.
Piano techs and some stores keep the key tops for repairs.

Keep in mind, all of the laws governing ivory. The laws on ivory are very strict, much more than, even the raptor laws. 
There are plenty of alternatives to ivory, so for myself, the risk isn't worth the reward.

Also, I believe hide glue was used for the tops, originally.


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes, I am very aware of the laws and I also know the ivory is brittle.
It is from a very old church organ, built in the 1910's I have photos of the builder plate on the organ and the keys as they set now as well as a photo of the organ being disassembled.
I will not be selling any of it and will only be using it as a separator between segments of a pen I am making for myself.
I will try water and will let you know the results


----------



## Terredax (Oct 2, 2018)

Magicbob said:


> Yes, I am very aware of the laws and I also know the ivory is brittle.
> It is from a very old church organ, built in the 1910's I have photos of the builder plate on the organ and the keys as they set now as well as a photo of the organ being disassembled.
> I will not be selling any of it and will only be using it as a separator between segments of a pen I am making for myself.
> I will try water and will let you know the results




Don't use water... it will cause the ivory to warp.
Two methods that work:

Use an old iron and a damp rag(not wet, only slightly damp), and place the rag on the ivory and use the iron in twenty second cycles, until the ivory comes off. Place the ivory under a light bulb to remove the dampness.

The easier way, is to use a heat gun, not too close, and warm the ivory. Use a razor blade (or similar) to get under the ivory, and slide along until it's removed. Too much heat can cause the ivory to crack and become more brittle, so only warm it until it can be removed.


----------



## Pierre--- (Oct 2, 2018)

I regularly use piano keys in my pens for stripes or dots, as you can see here. I dip the keys in hot water (or even in cold water, it will only take longer), and the ivory just falls apart.  I have not encountered any brittleness problems. 

Too bad it is unsaleable  :frown:, but it's great for gifts or everyday pen .


----------



## CabinetMaker (Oct 2, 2018)

You might try a heat gun.  Glues typically soften when heated.  You might be able to heat the surface of the ivory and gently pry it from the wood.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 2, 2018)

So no one read the link


----------



## chartle (Oct 2, 2018)

I would assume its hide glue.


----------



## Pierre--- (Oct 2, 2018)

jttheclockman said:


> So no one read the link


 You cannot write that, John. I read it, but it concerned a glue used for repairing, and  Magicbob's piano could have been unrepaired, you see. 

I only shared my experience about unglueing ivory from  old piano keys, as it seems that few people here ever tried. Did you?


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 2, 2018)

Pierre--- said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > So no one read the link
> ...



Hello Pierre glad you read the article and you seem to be the expert. What it said  that the wood is a porous material and the ivory is non porous so the adhesive was water based and that water would dissolve it. That would be the way to clean it when repairing and probably the best glue to repair nowadays is contact cement (my guess).  Is it true that the glue used back then was mainly Rabbits Skin glue??? Water soluble.


----------



## Pierre--- (Oct 3, 2018)

I restored (rather than repaired) several pianos from XVIIIth and XIXth century. The glue used in the past was hot glue, made of bone or skin of various animals, mixed with chalk to make it white. It is easy to recognize because it stinks when heated. Damped heat unglues it securely. While repairing you do what you want as far as it works, you may even screw the ivory, in restoration you use the same material as in the original process.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Oct 3, 2018)

Give it to a toddler and wait a little while.
WB


----------



## chartle (Oct 4, 2018)

I would trim down the key so there was only a thin sliver of wood left. Would make it easier to attack the glue with what ever solvent you need.


----------

